# Mini shetland tack Uk where to buy



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

:smilewinkgrin:
Anyone know where I can get Mini Shetland tack things in uk having a right nightmare getting tack etc.


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

try the pony tack shop or libby's in devon, they dont have a web site but we have bought things for our mini from them, what exactly are you looking for

jenn


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Have a look on e-bay, there are often sellers on there selling mini tack that is new. Synthetic stiff is easy to get, but if you want leather it is harder to find. I live in Plymouth where Libby's is located and they are fab, although mainly just do bridles and headcollars. used to have their stuff for my shetlands and BSP, very nice quality synthetic tack  good luck!


----------

